# Foot pain when climbing



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I have occasional bouts of plantar fascitis. I use orthotics in my everyday shoes to combat this.

When I cycle, I use Specialized inserts, and have had relatively few problems if I spin at a high cadence.

However, when I need to get out of the saddle and climb for any length of time, my feet really hurt like hell when I get off the bike. Sometimes they hurt so bad that it's excrutiating to walk. The next day I can walk fine. No pain.

Any idea what's going on?

Would custom orthotics, made by a podiatrist, help this?


----------



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

You need to take a rest first.
What kind of the soles for your biking shoes?
Maybe too soft?


----------



## ESTrainSmartBlog (Feb 25, 2013)

I recommend going to a Podiatrist if your symptoms don't improve. You'll have less problems at a higher cadence because your foot isn't experiencing as much stress. When you get off the saddle, your foot has to bear more weight. Since your arch isn't able to support the weight, it is forced to drop, causing it to become inflamed from the repeated stretching.

In my professional opinion, I recommend doing the following. Avoid activities that aggravate the condition. If you want to cycle, do it only seated and at higher cadences to place less stress on the fascia. If this still aggravates your foot, try stair steppers and medicine ball circuits. These are other excellent ways to maintain your cardiovascular fitness while improving core strength. Stair stepping should be less stressful since your entire foot will momentarily be supported evenly on the step. Also, ice your foot anytime after you've aggravated it.

I also recommend doing some specific exercises to treat the symptoms and cause of your plantar fasciitis.

*1. Towel curls with toes:* In a seated position, place foot over towel and progressively curl the towel closer and closer. Repeat until reaching an RPE of 8 (10 scale). Strengthens the longitudinal arch.
*2. Band resisted or body weight ankle circles:* Lie supine on the ground and flex hip and knee to 90 degrees. Circumduct the ankle throughout the entire range of motion. Continue until reaching an RPE of 8. Strengthens gastrocnemius and soleus muscle groups with minimal stress on plantar fascia.
*3. Downward Dog (heels down):* You can probably find a good youtube video demonstrating this popular yoga pose. Just be sure to keep the heels on the ground. This stretches the gastrocnemius and soleus. It's a preventative exercise.
*4. Myofascial Release using Golf or Tennis Ball: *This will help to release the tension on the arch and treat the symptoms. In a seated position, place ball under arch and slowly roll on the arch. Pause anywhere you feel tenderness for about 10 seconds or until the tissue relaxes, then repeat as necessary.

If all of these methods don't improve your condition, then you should really go to the podiatrist.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Knowing your shoe brand/model and pedals would be helpful to provide better advice.

Before getting too far into the medical side, I would consult a bike fit specialist to check your cleat positioning and pedals. Things as simple as having the cleats too far forward, riding SPD cleats on the road, or using flexible MTB shoes could be a contributor.

I also agree that it could be plantar fasciitis. In addition to the great recommendations above, I've also had success massaging the arch with my knuckles. It helps me feel where the tightness is and work it out.

I agree that if it doesn't improve you should see a podiatrist, especially if it's painful to walk.


----------

